# Desktop showing no display



## Hiesenberg (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey Guys,
I have recently shifted to a new city and had sent my desktop via Movers and Packers.
Now i tried to connect my desktop to TV (which previously was working great), there is no display output.
I ave checked both the HDMI cable and HDMI port of TV. THey are are working fine.
Also i have checked wheter there was any damage to desktop while on transit. But the desktop was in a very good condition when i opened the carton and there was no sign of any damage. 
Please help me out
I dont know whether this is the appropriate forum for posting this query. Any administrator kindly move this thread in relevant forum


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 30, 2014)

make sure all cables are seated firmly. may be some cable got loosened on transit.


----------



## Hiesenberg (Jul 31, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> make sure all cables are seated firmly. may be some cable got loosened on transit.



THere is no loose connection of wire it seems. 
Anyways i have called up the repair guy over the weekend to determine the exact cause. 
Hope that GPU is not affected


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 31, 2014)

you can always reconnect the cables though!


----------



## piyush2202 (Jul 31, 2014)

Did you try connecting a standard monitor to it? Maybe the graphics card needs to be reseated. Just remove it and reinsert it into its slot.


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2014)

@OP - by _there is no display output_ did you mean your pc is not even booting properly ie not loading bios and then windows ? Anyway, try the above suggestion and also do remount the ram modules if your pc can't even load windows.


----------



## Hiesenberg (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey Guys,
Some more help is required.
Turned out the issue was with the Graphics Card.
I had sent it for RMA and received a brand new one ( Yay Savera HIS RMA is amazing).
Now that i have new GPU in the system, i have found that the CPU is getting quite hot during games.
It goes to about 80 C in about 3-4 min of gameplay and then the PC shuts down.
What can be possible reason and solution ?


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2014)

May be you need to re-tim the cpu or even better get a new cpu cooler like CM Hyper 212 X and get rid off cpu heating issue.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't run the 8 Core on Stock cooler. As topgear said, get a decent cooler and decent thermal compound. You can also OC that CPU with the new cooler or run at stock with much less noise & cooler temp. +1 for 212 Cooler. I Got the EVO version and it is very good and quiet.


----------



## tinamalik (Oct 10, 2014)

I think you should reinstall the window.


----------

